# Artificial General Intelligence



## iknowu99 (Mar 19, 2016)

What did you think about AlphaGo beating best human Go player?


----------



## DocAElstein (Mar 21, 2016)

iknowu99 said:


> What did you think about AlphaGo beating best human Go player?



It scares me. I am hoping still that if a Computer program is written by a Person or Persons, then a Person or Persons should know how to keep control of it and “Beat it”. I am not saying that the Person or Persons who wrote this program could not beat it. I hope they could. I do not know.
But I frequently come to the conclusion that something is going on in a program that no one understands. Maybe someone or a team of people did once understand it, but the program just got too big for the people to either be:_....
 able to;  
 want to; 
 or (due to commercial pressures for example ) be allowed to
 _.....document fully enough for anyone , ( including themselves ) to refer to in order to know what is going on.
I am often wrong. I hope I am in this case.
Alan

“Pull the Plug while you still can, I say”


----------

